# central Scotland meet.



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone fancy it? meeting at South Queensferry or the Falkirk wheel.... somewhere like that? 

Not sure how many folk would be up for it...

:car:

Dave

Anyone notice i cant spell Scotland? lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

detaillover said:


> Anyone fancy it? meeting at South Queensferry or the Falkirk wheel.... somewhere like that?
> 
> Not sure how many folk would be up for it...
> 
> ...


Sure ya can now 

Depends on days/dates for me, might not be out hospital by then, or may be working away as well, so not likely I would make it :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sure ya can now
> 
> Depends on days/dates for me, might not be out hospital by then, or may be working away as well, so not likely I would make it :thumb:


Hope you get better soon buddy.... maybe a couple of weeks away... ive got ten days off as of next friday. Im sure i could rustle up a few of my mates to go as well who are right in to their detailing.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

sounds good to me!


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

S. Queensferry on a Sunday, dagnabbit!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

South Queensferry would be ideal for me. Any dates?


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

couple of weeks time? saturday or a sunday?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Saturday for me as work Sundays


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

South Queensferry sounds good. 

Saturday or after 11am Sunday would suit me.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I'd be up for that, might even have the vee cleaned up by then if i get my finger out


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

date dependant for me ! got quite a few car things in the coming weeks but might be able to tie this in with something


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Same here just along the road so would be ruid not to say hi.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Could all meet at the prom, opposite 'The Rail Bridge' restaurant?(were I used to work years ago!) Just a thought....

I've never been to a meet before :-| even though 7 years I've been into the scene *embarrassed*


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

cant make this anymore, things have come up in the family. Hope all goes well and get some photos up of those shiny cars!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

detaillover said:


> ive got ten days off as of next friday.


You work for Ineos / BP?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

evobaz said:


> You work for Ineos / BP?


That was my first thought as well lol.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Certi said:


> That was my first thought as well lol.


Wonder if he/she is B shift by any chance

Start back on Monday

(are you in there too?)


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I work at Ineos (gate 1). What bit do you guys work at?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I would maybe go... I'm looking at those locations and I wouldn't consider any of them central scotland when you consider the distance between east and west for example.


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I would maybe go... I'm looking at those locations and I wouldn't consider any of them central scotland when you consider the distance between east and west for example.


Get some good photos down at the ferry though, I might pop along if this happens.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Certi said:


> Yeah I work at Ineos (gate 1). What bit do you guys work at?


I work between PLPG (just inside gate 2) and RLPG (down the jetties). I swap between 2 jobs.


----------



## Zeebedy (May 4, 2012)

Like I said in previous thread, I will be going to Aberdeen for the weekend, 25-27th May, will deffo be up for it if not on these dates, any ideas when yet?


Zeebedy


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

B shift boy on the Ethanol lol


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be joining ineos soon, fingers crossed!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

detaillover said:


> B shift boy on the Ethanol lol


small world eh.

I served my time with Scott Burnside and I'm rleated to Billy Hogg


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

Is this happening guys? My unit is 5mins away up at Hopetoun garden centre so will pop along?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fecking BP workers!!

Cause me nothing but grief!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Fecking BP workers!!
> 
> Cause me nothing but grief!


How come?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

With yer noise, pollution, dust...


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> With yer noise, pollution, dust...


 I always think its funny when locals moan about the place as if its just appeared over night:lol:

Granted, there is noise comes out the work and sometimes a smell. They are pretty strict on atmospheric emmissions so pollution is kept to a minimum. Dust wise, again thats very occasional and only if there's an upset on certain plants.

There's dust comes ffrom other places around grangemouth too you know

Recently I witnessed a ship being off loaded down the docks. The ships cargo was soda ash (which is a fine powder) and they were offloading it into tipper trucks using a mobile crane with a bucket attachment and it was blowing EVERYWHERE. There must've been tonnes of the stuff blowing over cars / roads / buildings etc.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

evobaz said:


> small world eh.
> 
> I served my time with Scott Burnside and I'm rleated to Billy Hogg


Small world aye. I served my time on A shift so was on wullies shift for a year or so lol.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 4, 2012)

I just signed up but would pop along to this if it was at the Falkirk Wheel assuming all my detailing stuff comes before it!


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

I would be up for coming along, I've just registered and would be looking for some hints and tips.

Only through in livingston, so not to far to travel.


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah this sounds good to me. Any confirmed date/times yet?


----------

